# 2012



## Tanathy (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sure the world will be untouchable but not for endless time.

So my question: Do you believe in apocalypse and 2012 and what will destroy the world?

I'm curious.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 6, 2009)

I could swear there have been loads and loads of these threads already....

Also, I doubt anyone really actually believes that 2012 signals the end of the world.


----------



## Holsety (Nov 6, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Also, I doubt anyone really actually believes that 2012 signals the end of the world.


Lots of people do, that's a stupid thing to doubt considering the world is full of idiots (like myself).


Personally, I don't think anything will happen.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Nov 6, 2009)

Remember 1998, when everyone thought the world was going to end because of the year 2000? The zero was supposed to confuse the computing systems banks use, and essentially destroy bank accounts? 

People were stocking up food in their basement, taking out large quantities of money from their banks. It was all over the news for months before it happened, everyone was 'curious' and many were scared. 

Oh wait nothing happened.

Because the world ending on a simple whim is bullshit; why people believe this garbage is beyond me.


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 6, 2009)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Remember 1998, when everyone thought the world was going to end because of the year 2000? The zero was supposed to confuse the computing systems banks use, and essentially destroy bank accounts?
> 
> People were stocking up food in their basement, taking out large quantities of money from their banks. It was all over the news for months before it happened, everyone was 'curious' and many were scared.
> 
> ...



This


----------



## Sam (Nov 6, 2009)

If we all die in the year 2012 - I'll be sitting back, watching it all with a tall glass of whatever I can get at the moment. :3


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 6, 2009)

If you watched the Discovery or History Channels of late you think all of America thinks the world is coming to an end. What a load of crap, keep in mind this entire thing is based upon the Mayan Calender, which also said during to time of the Jaguar when there gods come to see them in person, and they shall conquer all lands. Think I am kiddin' this is just a google search away. I think this 2012 nonsense is just as accurate.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 6, 2009)

The world will end in epic stupidity on 12/12/2012


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 6, 2009)

Oi... wonder how many times we'll be seeing this thread until 2012.  It's just a date - apart from a lot of gullible people feeling like asses, it'll come and go just like any other day.

The one thing I always hear that really bothers me is "all the planets in the solar system are going to align - that's never happened before!"  Well... not quite - they don't align exactly, and even if they did, it wouldn't matter.  Jupiter, which is the king of gravity when it comes to the planet can exert only about 0.01% of the moon's tidal pull at the closest possible distance from Earth, which is still a whopping 600+ million kilometres away.  People who understand little about astronomy really shouldn't make such bold claims.  

In fact, there was already a doomsday scenario that came and went in May of 2000 that a planetary alignment of the time would be the end of us all.  If you like the science of this stuff, have a look at a write up by Astronomer Dr. Donald Luttermoser from the University of Tennessee:

http://www.etsu.edu/physics/etsuobs/starprty/22099dgl/planalign.htm


----------



## Telnac (Nov 6, 2009)

The planets aligned in the 1980s too. I don't remember the exact year (I think 1984, but I very well could be wrong) but I do remember idiots saying the Earth would be torn apart by the combined gravity of the other planets.

[Edit, after reading the linked website]
Ack, I was close.  It was 1983.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys, our calendar ends on December 31'st! There isn't a date after it! THAT TOTALLY MEANS THE WORLD IS GOING TO END. Oh wait, we just go into another year cycle starting at January 1st again.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2009)

OH NO! The Mayan calendar doesn't go beyond 2012 (actually, it's really somewhere around 2020, IIRC)! OH SHIT. That must be the end of the world, right?!

Good god, people.

My answer: No. No, no, no, no, no. A thousand times no.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 6, 2009)

If we were to take every time someone said the worlds was ending as complete fact, then we would have been killed about 300 times over by now.  Since we're still here, I'll bet that the only thing that will happen on that day will be the same shit that always happens every other day.


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 6, 2009)

They had to end that calender somewhere... it just so happened to be 2012 (or whatever)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2009)

Telnac said:


> The world will end in epic stupidity on 12/12/2012



12/21/2012 actually.

I wager there will be a few yahoos raising hell around the country.  Probably not a good day to go shopping or anything.


----------



## Hir (Nov 6, 2009)

The world will die in 2012 one way or another.



(that said 2012 is a load of shit)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe there will be an apocalypse in 2012. 
Allow me to explain. Apocalypse literally means to remove a veil, and so I believe in 2012 when the world doesn't end a few more people will be aware that these doomsday theories are bunk. 

Just as Y2K was an apocalypse of sorts in that people saw clearly that computers and technology are not easily turned into 'zomg death machines" just because of little numbers.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 6, 2009)

I know someone who has studied Mayan culture in detail. Do you know what he's read about the end of the world? Nothing.

There are no recorded texts that he has ever heard of that say anything about the world ending in 2012. In fact the end of the calendar isn't even that big a deal. According to the writings that do exist this calendar covers just the latest in a series of ages. Most of the ages finish with nothing of any note happening.


----------



## Molotov (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll actually wait until 2012 for something to happen...though I should have some snacks nearby, just in case.


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2009)

The Mayans were too lazy to continue their fucking calendar. Oohhh noooo it must mean the end of the world!


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe in it because statistically some people have to!

:V


----------



## Kryn (Nov 6, 2009)

wendyw said:


> I know someone who has studied Mayan culture in detail. Do you know what he's read about the end of the world? Nothing.
> 
> There are no recorded texts that he has ever heard of that say anything about the world ending in 2012. In fact the end of the calendar isn't even that big a deal. According to the writings that do exist this calendar covers just the latest in a series of ages. Most of the ages finish with nothing of any note happening.



This. I actually did some research because I was curious about this 2012 thing and this is exactly what I found. Which just proves that anyone who thinks the world is going to end is just being an idiot.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 6, 2009)

Didn't several different' "calendars" or "prophecies" end or say it would end in 2012?


----------



## Russ (Nov 6, 2009)

Btw, in its literal meaning, "apocalypse" refers to revelation not "big earth-shattering explosions". It IS seen as coming in a package of that lovely stuff but the original meaning of the word implies none of that. Armageddon has the Earth-shattering stuff due to it being a war. But apocalypse DOES sound pretty badass doesn't it?

Likewise, 2012 crowd sees it as a time of transformation and spiritual awakening/enlightenment, not destruction. Again, it is debated whether it comes with the same lovely package.

No I don't believe in either one of them and I am looking forward to the morning of 22/12/2012 upon which I'll phone my sister and mock her relentlessly.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 6, 2009)

nope..nothing is going to happen. people who have tried to predict when the world will "end" and each came up as a failure. So no.


----------



## Dass (Nov 6, 2009)

I say it's bollocks.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Tanathy said:


> I'm sure the world will be untouchable but not for endless time.
> 
> So my question: Do you believe in apocalypse and 2012 and what will destroy the world?
> 
> I'm curious.



No, if anyone believes this then they will believe anything.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't believe in the world just suddenly ending. but even if it did, how would I know, I'd be dead


----------



## Zolen (Nov 6, 2009)

It shall end when it shall end, no man can predict it, if there is evidence of it then it may hold true, but if a old calender that really in their belief means that a great event will happen or something like that at that time, then laugh at the people who miss interpreted it.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Nov 6, 2009)

Wether it happens or not I'll just be happy with what I have at the time,.if a asteroid comes to crash land I'll be out side with a guitar waiting to swing the bat.
end of the world,.when ever it happens I be glad when its over.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2009)

It's 1999 all over again! WHEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It's 1999 all over again! WHEEEEEEE!!!!!!!



I sometimes wish I could go back to the 90's.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 6, 2009)

No


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 6, 2009)

My thinking has two main things-

Firstly, what do you do at the end of your calender? Freak out that the world will end? No. You buy a new one. The mayans just made a really really big calender.

Either that, or they wanted to make one that went to all time, then they realized 'wait a minute we won't be alive this far from now whatever let's stop'


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 6, 2009)

It's not even 2010 yet. :< Fuck.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 6, 2009)

Why do people keep making posts about this crap? I don't care if the world ends in 2012, or never, or tomorrow. I care about today. When the world ends, I'll be dead, so why would it matter?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a better question:

Why does the world have to "end"? What is the big fascination with there being an ultimate end to all things? Why must there be some ultimate fate for mankind? What's so wrong with just continuing to exist?


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Here's a better question:
> 
> Why does the world have to "end"? What is the big fascination with there being an ultimate end to all things? Why must there be some ultimate fate for mankind? What's so wrong with just continuing to exist?


Because we're human and humans are selfish and believe that they are the end all - be all of life and existence? :>


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Here's a better question:
> 
> Why does the world have to "end"? What is the big fascination with there being an ultimate end to all things? Why must there be some ultimate fate for mankind? What's so wrong with just continuing to exist?



Because people will never be content with now - instead of living for today, and making the best of every moment they have, they look forward to an "end" usually as a means for something better. The grass is always greener on the other side...which is weird when the other side is being dead. They also assume that humans are the center of everything. I think the world will be just fine after we're gone...we're just another animal on this Earth, and a rather lousy inhabitant as far as that goes. 

Like, have you ever seen the documentary that's about Earth after humans have died out? It keeps humanizing the planet, like saying that plants overgrowing old buildings is Earth taking revenge on human structures. Yeah, it's a planet. It's not out for anything - it just exists.


----------



## Liam (Nov 6, 2009)

Since we are on the topic of the mayan calander doom theory in 2012 or whatever you want to call it, let's think of it this way.  The calendar ends on December 31.  Is that the end of the world?  IIRC, the Mayan calendar repeats after 2012 as it is synchronized to the positions of the planets and naturally having it reset when when all the planets are in a line is the most obvious time to do so.   Sell your stocks in November 2012, see if I care.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 6, 2009)

hey remember Y2K

boy that sure changed the wo--

oh wait it was bullshit just like this.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't believe it will happen but I secretly wish it would happen so I have the comfort of dying with millions of people like me.  I wouldn't have to die alone that way.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Nov 6, 2009)

i dont believe in all the doomsday crap

some believe (in a religion) that some demons are going to pop out of nowhere and attack us at 2012 somewhere in the middle east


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> The Mayans were too lazy to continue their fucking calendar. Oohhh noooo it must mean the end of the world!


Yeah if I lived several thousand years ago, I would go, "HEY wait a second I'm not going to be alive in 2012.  Why should I make a calender when I'll have died of old age, let the people in the future make their own."


----------



## pheonix (Nov 6, 2009)

It's improbable.


----------



## Dass (Nov 6, 2009)

Look, it's a fraking cyclical calendar, it doesn't end, the Mayans weren't known for being prophets, and any theory as to the cause is only sticking that date on it for the sake of convenience.

IT'S BOLLOCKS!


----------



## GothDragon666 (Nov 13, 2009)

Considering the Mayans themselves have recently said it was a bunch of crap, no, I don't believe in it. Just like Y2K or whatever it was called- a big scare for no good reason.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2009)

Tanathy said:


> What will destroy the world?


Here's a twist: Barack Obama loses to Sarah Palin in the 2012 elections.

Riots in the US cities spread to the rest of the world.  Nukes fly.  Civilization collapses, and humanity goes extinct along with any animal bigger than a flea.

And, for good measure, the Earth becomes suicidal & flings itself into the Sun.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going to hedge my bets and say the world will NOT end in 2012. 

Why? 

Because if I'm right, I'll dance in the streets laughing at all the fools in their bomb shelters, and if I'm wrong, the fuck are they going to do about it?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2009)

2012 is when the earth leaves the era of the 4th sun and enters the era of the 5th sun.
It's not an apocalypse, it's a transformation of both mind and spirit.
-That's- what the Mayans put down, not destruction.
Seriously, why would -anyone- think that it'd be about destruction?  Why does EVERYTHING have to end with world destruction?
We're supposed to be entering the era where love and compassion rules the mind rather than senseless materialism.  And I'm all up for it.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 13, 2009)

If you worship the Mayan gods and keep the same ceremonies that the Mayans did then feel free to put some importance on the change of ages, but if you don't then it should have no more significance to you than the mythology of ancient Egypt or when the Scientologists' say their alien friends will come to take them away.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2009)

Icarus said:


> 2012 is when the earth leaves the era of the 4th sun and enters the era of the 5th sun.
> *It's not an apocalypse*, it's a transformation of both mind and spirit.
> -That's- what the Mayans put down, not destruction.
> Seriously, why would -anyone- think that it'd be about destruction?  Why does EVERYTHING have to end with world destruction?
> *We're supposed to be entering the era where love and compassion rules the mind rather than senseless materialism.  And I'm all up for it.*



technically that is an apocalypse. Apocalypse literally means an unveiling of things. So it's usually supposed to mark when things are made more clear, people stop being materialistic, love compassion and so on.

Armageddon is the big world shattering bang type


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

12/21/2012 is when the earth reaches it's center point in the galatic ring (we are in line with the center of our galaxy)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> 12/21/2012 is when the earth reaches it's center point in the galatic ring (we are in line with the center of our galaxy)



It's also damnably close to the peak of the solar cycle, which i don't believe is a coincidence, they were good astronomers for the time.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 13, 2009)

As a kid, it used to scare me.

Now, the only thing scary about 2012 are the fanatics and the supposed 'educational' channels feeding them with their prophecy specials.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 13, 2009)

wendyw said:


> If you worship the Mayan gods and keep the same ceremonies that the Mayans did then feel free to put some importance on the change of ages, but if you don't then it should have no more significance to you than the mythology of ancient Egypt or when the Scientologists' say their alien friends will come to take them away.



Don't forget the auto-sacrifice that comes with it. Make sure to get a serrated plant vine, tie it into rope, puncture your penis with an obsidian knife, and pull the razor sharp vines through your penis. The tongue is also an acceptable organ to mar for the sake of spilling blood. For the gods, of course.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 13, 2009)

Exunod said:


> Don't forget the auto-sacrifice that comes with it. Make sure to get a serrated plant vine, tie it into rope, puncture your penis with an obsidian knife, and pull the razor sharp vines through your penis. The tongue is also an acceptable organ to mar for the sake of spilling blood. For the gods, of course.



Of course.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Nov 13, 2009)

first of all, according to discovery I saw a few days ago, it wont even be a perfect planetary alignment, that last happened in 1988... we're still here. second it will most definitely be the end of humanity on 2012, purely because of the fact that mass panic/hysteria from all the idiots that buy into this + current economic instabilities world wide... because it was predicted it will happen, it will come about because we are aware of its "reality"lol


----------



## Plasma Reflection (Nov 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 13, 2009)

what was suppose to happen in 2012 already happened in 1998
the Mayans were a few years off on when the galactic alignment took place...but they didn't have any technology so it was pretty damn accurate for their time


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> what was suppose to happen in 2012 already happened in 1998
> the Mayans were a few years off on when the galactic alignment took place...but they didn't have any technology so it was pretty damn accurate for their time



If it already happened in 1998, why are we still here?



Largentum_Wolf said:


> first of all, according to discovery I saw a few days ago, it wont even be a perfect planetary alignment, that last happened in 1988... we're still here. second it will most definitely be the end of humanity on 2012, purely because of the fact that mass panic/hysteria from all the idiots that buy into this + current economic instabilities world wide... because it was predicted it will happen, it will come about because we are aware of its "reality"lol



and I don't think people are that dumb to believe we are all gonna die in 2012, apart from some religious folk.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2009)

The WHOLE FUCKING WORLD is going to END, people!!!

Why aren't you taking this seriously?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> The WHOLE FUCKING WORLD is going to END, people!!!
> 
> Why aren't you taking this seriously?



I'll take it seriously when I am either on my way up to heaven or on my way down to hell.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't worry over things I can not control.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 13, 2009)

The 2012 doomsday theory...hmmm...I really don't care about the Doomsday theory because the said Doomsday was going to be in year 2000 and that never happened. Now who's going to say the Y2K is 2012 and what if we get through that year smoothly now who's trying to start a massive panic and look like a massive fool.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe it's true because the Mayans said so, and Nostradamus said so. Someone also told me that it says so in the Bible, but I didn't bother checking because my best friend said reading is for Communists. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> I don't worry over things I can not control.



It wont happen so you don't have to worry about it.



Beta Link said:


> I believe it's true because the Mayans said so, and Nostradamus said so. Someone also told me that it says so in the Bible, but I didn't bother checking because my best friend said reading is for Communists. :V



I will assume you are being sarcastic.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I will assume you are being sarcastic.


I thought that was obvious. :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I thought that was obvious. :/



Let's just say my body is alive but my brain isn't thanks to a cold.....or from the feel of it at the moment it may turn into the flu.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It wont happen so you don't have to worry about it.


 
I don't. 
Economical recession and unease is a perfect growing ground for doomsday prophecies.


----------



## Revy (Nov 13, 2009)

2012 is bullshit, worlds not going to end, and why should I even believe it will end?

baw


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 13, 2009)

Now is the time to sell books. GO! GO! GO! Poeple are in fear and there is moeny in fear..


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Now, the only thing scary about 2012 are the fanatics and the supposed 'educational' channels feeding them with their prophecy specials.



If I see ONE MORE breathlessly-anxious Nostradumus prophecy special on Discovery / History / National Geographic channel... *facepalm*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> The WHOLE FUCKING WORLD is going to END, people!!!
> 
> Why aren't you taking this seriously?



Oh, it WILL end. Whether by death of sun, galactic collision, or, surviving those, the eventual death of the universe.

We should be gone by then.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Nov 14, 2009)

Tanathy said:


> I'm sure the world will be untouchable but not for endless time.
> 
> So my question: Do you believe in apocalypse and 2012 and what will destroy the world?


 
no. when you look at the mayn prophesy all that is says is a new age will begin.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> If I see ONE MORE breathlessly-anxious Nostradumus prophecy special on Discovery / History / National Geographic channel... *facepalm*


 Likewise...*facepalm*

I'm sick of the Nostradamus Prophecy specials.

Nostradamus specials are also on Science Channel.

The Doomsday theory is bogus!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 14, 2009)

(Not reading through this thread. Not for anything. )

My only worry is religious people who DO believe it taking themselves out and as many others as possible in the process.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

see you all in hell


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> see you all in hell



Hell does not exist.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hell does not exist.



ORLY?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ORLY?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan



Not the hell we were talking about.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, that's your fault for not specifying. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Norway


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Well, that's your fault for not specifying.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Norway



Naa that is way to cold, think someplace much, much, much hotter.


----------



## Gardoof (Nov 14, 2009)

2012 isn't going to be the end of the world, nothing is going to happen.

The 13th phase of the Mayan Calendar simply is going to end and the 14th phase is going to start...

The end of a calendar =/= The end of the world


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Grand_Cayman


----------



## Pie (Nov 15, 2009)

People have been creating doomsday theories since we were etching paintings of tigers on cave walls. The only difference here is people have some pseudo science to try and give their claims more credibility to the uninformed.

So no, I don't believe the world will end in 2012, and if it does it'll be due to public hysteria or something else, but not the earth shitting itself due to a galatic allignment. I actually intend to get a shift at work the day this is all meant to happen, to express my nonchalence about the whole thing


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 15, 2009)

2012 is rubbish. Newton predicted the world will end in 2060 and he's a lot smarter than the aztec or maya or whoever it was that said the world ends in 2012.

And I don't believe the world will end in 2060 either.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> 2012 is rubbish. Newton predicted the world will end in 2060 and he's a lot smarter than the aztec or maya or whoever it was that said the world ends in 2012.
> 
> And I don't believe the world will end in 2060 either.




EDIT: Disregard this post.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 15, 2009)

You have a time machine?!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> You have a time machine?!



what has that got to do with anything?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> what has that got to do with anything?



1260 has come and past my friend.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> 1260 has come and past my friend.



LOL! I read that as 2060 the first time >.<


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> LOL! I read that as 2060 the first time >.<



That would be your problem... 

*looks up at Randy's still unedited post declaring that he will be dead by 1260*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> That would be your problem...
> 
> *looks up at Randy's still unedited post declaring that he will be dead by 1260*



Edited.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe someone will take profit of December 21th, 2012 to unleash a movie or something.  Good ol' business, all scammers, but smart scammers.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

It would be awesome if there was like, a power outage on that day. 

"World ending in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1..."

*lights go out*

"... we dead?"


----------



## tikian12 (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably the closest thing to the world ending in 2012 is a meteor coming close proximity of earth (dipping below geosynchronous orbit) and having its next orbit augmented in a relatively unpredictable way. The world will end when the sun dies and that's it. We have nothing to worry about, our sun is still relatively young. Humanities death is unknown but for sure it will be of its own actions.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 15, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> It would be awesome if there was like, a power outage on that day.
> 
> "World ending in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1..."
> 
> ...



That would be SOOO disappointing. We need some nuclear action to go along with that...


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think humanity will die before the world does. There are simply too many of us, we are too diverse. 

Anything that kills ALL of us off at once will likely get rid of everything else as well. 



Oh, and humanity is not yet capable of 100% self-termination.


----------



## tikian12 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I don't think humanity will die before the world does. There are simply too many of us, we are too diverse.
> 
> Anything that kills ALL of us off at once will likely get rid of everything else as well.
> 
> ...


 The planet itself is capable of existing without life.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Nov 15, 2009)

Let me say it this way. 
Is there anyone here who can see into the future?: No
Can I see into the future?: No
Will the the world end?: Probably not.
Could it?: Maybe
Will I be laughing my ass off if it does?: Hells fucking ya.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

Neon_Infection said:


> Let me say it this way.
> Is there anyone here who can see into the future?: No
> Can I see into the future?: No
> Will the the world end?: Probably not.
> ...



Can those who predicted the world ending see into the future? Not likely.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> The planet itself is capable of existing without life.



I suppose that depends on how you define "the world" 

Is the earth still the world when there's no life on it? When it becomes part of the sun? When the moon smacks into it? 


I think the world has "ended" when there's nothing alive.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can those who predicted the world ending see into the future? Not likely.



Very True.


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 16, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I suppose that depends on how you define "the world"
> 
> Is the earth still the world when there's no life on it? When it becomes part of the sun? When the moon smacks into it?
> 
> ...



Well, even if all life were to end, if the world survived for another couple of million years, everything would slowly evolve back, I imagine.

Lawlz. Saw the movie last night. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Well, even if all life were to end, if the world survived for another couple of million years, everything would slowly evolve back, I imagine.
> 
> Lawlz. Saw the movie last night. Didn't care for it.



Evolution: It doesn't work like that. 

Seriously, sentient life is a one-shot deal. The odds that brought us here are mind-boggling, the odds that it will happen again are almost null. 

The odds that sentient life will evolve from the dust twice in the same galaxy, let alone the same planet, are so close to zero that I can't describe them accurately. Just start writing zeros now and when you're 80-something years old stop and write a "1." You may be close then... maybe...


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 16, 2009)

Here we go... NASA has decided to debunk all the goofy doomsday myths:

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can those who predicted the world ending see into the future? Not likely.



Don't you love how these people can predict the end of the world but not something useful like next month's weather, lottery numbers or horse racing results?


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

Once again Scientist in California have said on the news that nothing will happen in 2012 beside the fact that people will panic in fear of nothing instead of celebrate Christmas. They also have gotten a lot of emails full of rants from people around the country talking about they (The scientist and the government) Shall rot in hell because they (people of the country) Think that the movie is telling the truth about what the government is doing.(Making boats for something thats not happening) and have also said that they will kill themselves a week or hours before the date 12/21/2012. Lol this is funny I'm sure no one will kill themselves because of this. Its just like what people said to Nintendo's Smash bros team when they said sonic was going to be in the game.(That they would go to the highest building in there town and jump off taking there wii's with them. That also never happened) So people i give you my word that the world will NOT come to an end also they don't have a cause for the world to end over words in books and carved in stone, thats not enough. And also we don't even know how the world will end since there's no expiration date for earth yet. Wow this is probably the most I've ever typed in one topic.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 17, 2009)

12.12.2012 is the end of the world. It'll end in 21.12.2012 so it'll take  10 days.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Charlie_Kitsune said:


> 12.12.2012 is the end of the world. It'll end in 21.12.2012 so it'll take  10 days.



Yeah right, and I am God himself.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 17, 2009)

We will see in 3 years :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Charlie_Kitsune said:


> We will see in 3 years :3



Don't tell me you seriously believe the world will end in 3 years?


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 17, 2009)

Charlie_Kitsune said:


> 12.12.2012 is the end of the world. It'll end in 21.12.2012 so it'll take  10 days.



Morning or afternoon?

'Cause I'll be getting the car fixed in the morning...


----------



## Runefox (Nov 17, 2009)

Charlie_Kitsune said:


> 12.12.2012 is the end of the world. It'll end in 21.12.2012 so it'll take  10 days.



Oh yeah! Hey, dude, remember back on Jan 1 2000 when the nukes went off? Man, best end of the world *ever*.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 17, 2009)

You know what would be awesome? 

The world ends 12/13/12. 

"Oh hey we're not dead, the world didn't e-BOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM"


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah right, and I am God himself.



Why do bad things happen to good people? XD


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Oh yeah! Hey, dude, remember back on Jan 1 2000 when the nukes went off? Man, best end of the world *ever*.



Runefox, they did. what you don't know is you were born in the year 2103 in a cyber protective bubble called, "Olympus" governing all physics and the like. You and the rest of humanity are ran by machines, with overwatchers in place to protect you from trying to escape. This system was put into place by our founders, protecting all new children from the radiation by keeping them unaware.

Sadly, there are some trying to bring us into the real world, and thus, ruin our perfect lives from the radiated wastelands. *bzzt* Error.. Protocol 23* They glitch the system to *bzzt* cause riots in world, sometimes breaking our physics.. *bbzt* error.. unidentified intruder in overwatcher "Aurali" *bzzt* and other times by hacking the overwatcher programs them selves.

Everything is so perfect here, why would you leave *bzzt* ESCAPE.. EVERYON.. *bzzt*





sorry everyone... Don't mind this post... just one too many drinks..
*wrrr*


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Runefox, they did. what you don't know is you were born in the year 2103 in a cyber protective bubble called, "Olympus" governing all physics and the like. You and the rest of humanity are ran by machines, with overwatchers in place to protect you from trying to escape. This system was put into place by our founders, protecting all new children from the radiation by keeping them unaware.
> 
> Sadly, there are some trying to bring us into the real world, and thus, ruin our perfect lives from the radiated wastelands. *bzzt* Error.. Protocol 23* They glitch the system to *bzzt* cause riots in world, sometimes breaking our physics.. *bbzt* error.. unidentified intruder in overwatcher "Aurali" *bzzt* and other times by hacking the overwatcher programs them selves.
> 
> ...



Stop ripping off the matrix, >:C


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Stop ripping off the matrix, >:C



What? I didn't say anything. Just a friendly furry Ratteguhn trying to help out her friends.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> What? I didn't say anything. Just a friendly furry Ratteguhn trying to help out her friends.



Flesh traitor |:C


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Runefox, they did. what you don't know is you were born in the year 2103 in a cyber protective bubble called, "Olympus" governing all physics and the like. You and the rest of humanity are ran by machines, with overwatchers in place to protect you from trying to escape. This system was put into place by our founders, protecting all new children from the radiation by keeping them unaware.
> 
> Sadly, there are some trying to bring us into the real world, and thus, ruin our perfect lives from the radiated wastelands. *bzzt* Error.. Protocol 23* They glitch the system to *bzzt* cause riots in world, sometimes breaking our physics.. *bbzt* error.. unidentified intruder in overwatcher "Aurali" *bzzt* and other times by hacking the overwatcher programs them selves.
> 
> ...




I bet you run on windows, amirite?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> 12/21/2012 actually.
> 
> I wager there will be a few yahoos raising hell around the country. Probably not a good day to go shopping or anything.


 dang it we don't get christmas that year


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 18, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> You know what would be awesome?
> 
> The world ends 12/13/12.



Considering there's no 13th month in the year, I think we're pretty safe...


----------



## Tanathy (Nov 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> 12/21/2012 is when the earth reaches it's center point in the galatic ring (we are in line with the center of our galaxy)




I read about something similar that nobody will die (neither the earth XD) 
just something will change


----------



## Tanathy (Nov 18, 2009)

Exunod said:


> Don't forget the auto-sacrifice that comes with it. Make sure to get a serrated plant vine, tie it into rope, puncture your penis with an obsidian knife, and pull the razor sharp vines through your penis. The tongue is also an acceptable organ to mar for the sake of spilling blood. For the gods, of course.



...then we will survive like Y2K


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 18, 2009)

I really can't get behind this whole end of the world thing. It just doesn't make any sense, why would the world end? It defies everything shown in nature for it to just cease to be. Come 2012 I intend to be shaking my head in pity at all the people who are getting so worked up about this.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 18, 2009)

Who wants to join me in starting a new Mayan based religion?

We'll convince our followers that to avoid an afterlife or pain and anguish when the world ends that they should give all their worldly possessions to their religious leaders to dispose of in the correct manner for them. Then we pawn all the good stuff, get some plane tickets leaving the day before the end of the world for some nice country that doesn't believe in extradition and live like royalty.

Who's with me?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 18, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Considering there's no 13th month in the year, I think we're pretty safe...



Did it ever occur to you he MIGHT be from another country? not every country writes the date out.


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Did it ever occur to you he MIGHT be from another country? not every country writes the date out.



Obviously someone missed the smiley in my last post...

And as for "did it ever occur to you he MIGHT be from another country" - damn near everyone else on this forum IS from a different country than me, thankyouverymuch. Including you.


----------



## Vrakanas (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing is going to happen till at least 2029 for sure, by that time we will have panicked and killed ourselves at worst. But as long as we play it cool nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 19, 2009)

No-one in the world will believe this if there wasn't a movie.


----------



## Vrakanas (Nov 19, 2009)

Actually you would be surprised how crackpotted religion and modern "prophets" have made the public. I can't help but laugh at em. It's like feeding rats gunpowder and watching them go crazy, only on a bigger scale.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 19, 2009)

Vrakanas said:


> *It's like feeding rats gunpowder and* watching them go crazy, only on a bigger...


That would be an awesome passtime... Using the tail as a fuse.


----------



## Vrakanas (Nov 19, 2009)

Actually it was a college experiment in a lab day.
It makes em go all BFI(Bat Fuck Insane) and start attacking each other and anything within reach before their hearts explode.


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 19, 2009)

Vrakanas said:


> Actually you would be surprised how crackpotted religion and modern "prophets" have made the public. I can't help but laugh at em. It's like feeding rats gunpowder and watching them go crazy, only on a bigger scale.



Hal Lindsay's "The Late Great Planet Earth" and related books spring to mind. He was quite happily predicting Biblical Armageddon(tm) springing out of a Soviet invasion of the West - 'course, his credibility as a prophet collapsed with the Berlin Wall...

Not to mention the Jehovah's Witnesses, whose own version of Biblical Armageddon(tm) has been postponed at least _twice_ "due to unforeseen circumstances" (like reality).


----------



## Vrakanas (Nov 19, 2009)

As someone who has dealt a lot with them crazy jehovas(note, I did not capitalize it because its a cult by definition) I have realized that they are as fucked in the head as the worst patient in most mental units. I mean who honestly believes that your "Apocalypse" will allow itself to be postponed, granted the world could end as I am typing this but more than likely will just be fine with doing not a goddamned thing.
And I have read part of that book and it was almost as funny as reading the book of Mormon.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 19, 2009)

Vrakanas said:


> As someone who has dealt a lot with them crazy jehovas(note, I did not capitalize it because its a cult by definition) I have realized that they are as fucked in the head as the worst patient in most mental units. I mean who honestly believes that your "Apocalypse" will allow itself to be postponed, granted the world could end as I am typing this but more than likely will just be fine with doing not a goddamned thing.
> And I have read part of that book and it was almost as funny as reading the book of Mormon.


I've no problems with people's religious values, but if they still believe that the world will end despite the apocalypse postponing itself 'due to certain circumstances' (as said before, like reality) then they really are cuckoo. Also, I had an encounter with a jehova's witness before and I asked them such questions as 'Well, how do you explain the ice age?' 'What about fossils?' 'So you truly believe Man was kicked out of God's back garden because some crackpot lady spoke to a talking goddamned snake?'. It was the third best time of my life.


----------



## Vrakanas (Nov 19, 2009)

Toonix said:


> I've no problems with people's religious values, but if they still believe that the world will end despite the apocalypse postponing itself 'due to certain circumstances' (as said before, like reality) then they really are cuckoo. Also, I had an encounter with a jehova's witness before and I asked them such questions as 'Well, how do you explain the ice age?' 'What about fossils?' 'So you truly believe Man was kicked out of God's back garden because some crackpot lady spoke to a talking goddamned snake?'. It was the third best time of my life.



Mwahaha! Talking snakes...


----------



## Toonix (Nov 19, 2009)

Vrakanas said:


> Actually it was a college experiment in a lab day.
> It makes em go all BFI(Bat Fuck Insane) and start attacking each other and anything within reach before their hearts explode.


That would be more awesome.


----------



## Vrakanas (Nov 19, 2009)

Toonix said:


> That would be more awesome.


 
It can be very humorous.


----------



## whiteskunk (Nov 24, 2009)

How come the Mayans didn't predict their own demise?
From what I gather about the prediction, it isn't the end of the Earth/doomsday. More as someone translated it to mean a transition.
Perhaps the end of centuries long hostility-an age of peace. 
But what do I know, I'm not a linguist or anthropologist.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 24, 2009)

whiteskunk said:


> How come the Mayans didn't predict their own demise?
> From what I gather about the prediction, it isn't the end of the Earth/doomsday. More as someone translated it to mean a transition.
> Perhaps the end of centuries long hostility-an age of peace.
> But what do I know, I'm not a linguist or anthropologist.



cool necro bro, don't do it again.


----------



## whiteskunk (Nov 24, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> cool necro bro, don't do it again.



What the fuck are you talking about?!


And I ain't your "bro"! So shove that up your ass!

http://www.adishakti.org/mayan_end_times_prophecy_12-21-2012.htm


----------



## Sedit (Nov 24, 2009)

Probably gonna just be huge let down like Y2K (I was seriously hoping I was wrong and shit DID hit the fan, just out of morbid curiosity).  But yeah.  

In any event...there IS data supporting that a solarv storm on our sun occuring at this moment, will peak around that date possibly causing a solar flare.  Depending on it's size this could mean any number of things, from electronics being knocked out temporarily, or merely nothing affecting us at all.  Could ALSO mean half the world gets a lethal dose of solar radiation (even people underground will tan that day!) depending which side is facing the sun...or if it's really big, it could just consume the earth, and ignite our atmosphere.

I doubt this will happen though.  However, it'd be foolish to think it COULDN'T happen.  Cuz it can, probably already has in time long before us, and one day it probably will again.  But I doubt anybody would have predicted it centuries prior.  In fact, from a statistical standpoint, I doubt we'll even be alive as a species to ever worry about this anyway....I'm certain we'll kill ourselves off somehow long before than.

Another doomsday scenario is a little rock in space known as Apophis (well, it's actually roughly the size of Manhattan island).  We've been tracking in since the turn of the century, and it's pretty certain that on the morning of April 13th (a Friday, no less..lol) 2029 Apophis is going to fly so close to Earth, it's gonna graze out atmosphere...literally flying by so close it will be below the average satellite orbit level.  This will do nothing but give certain parts of the world one hell of a light show.  However, it is calculated that there's a 1 in 400 chance that this close fly by will allow our gravity to affect it's course in such a way that roughly 12-15 years later it will return, and hit us.  If it does, it will be big enough to be near extinction class.  Should be interesting to see how this plays out.

But again, 2012 is probably just another day. Our time will be up eventually, and we'll never see it coming...even if it IS gradual, by the time we realize it, probably be too late.  But I think the smart money is on humanity terminating itself somehow.  Hardly the end of the world though.  I always found that term funny.  That actual destruction of the planet won't likely be until our sun goes nova, or a singularity wanders too close by.  Other than that...asteroids, global warming, nuclear war, solar flares, plague, whatever...the Earth will still go on....it way just be a world without humans.


----------

